# Breeding boxes



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm going to start building some new breeding boxes in the next few weeks and was wondering how high off the loft floor is your first nest book. I was thinking i should start at lest a foot from the loft floor but not sure. Open to ideas......


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

gogo10131 said:


> I'm going to start building some new breeding boxes in the next few weeks and was wondering how high off the loft floor is your first nest book. I was thinking i should start at lest a foot from the loft floor but not sure. Open to ideas......


Mine are about 42 inches. I keep feed and grit under them. If you need to go low to the floor give yourself enough room to clean under them. Even if the birds can't fit under them there will be feathers and all the stuff that moves when the birds flap their wing in the loft.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Anywhere youngsters are being raised in a section that all birds are free to come and go to their nestbox I kept the bottom box from 1' to 2' off the ground and all nestboxes were about 1/2" away from wall for ventilation. From the bottom box down to about 3 1/2" above the floor I placed a door with hinges at the top so that it could be opened up for cleaning. The 3 1/2" space was for any youngster who came out or fell out of it's box early and needed a place to escape from scalpers and bullies. Unfortunately in the pigeon world youngsters can become an easy target for some, while others will feed anyone who squeals and flaps its wings begging for food. I have seen what an adult pigeon can do to anothers youngsters head and eyes and believe me it is not pretty. This is one way to avoid this from happening. Good luck-Nick..


----------

